
Why AI will break capitalism - DrPsyker
https://medium.com/@HenryInnis/why-ai-will-break-capitalism-14a6ad2f76da
======
mpbm
I'm not convinced we'll be able to create an artificial version of a general
purpose intelligence anytime soon. Once we do, things will be complicated.

But until then, the vast array of focused, inflexible processing systems are
not slaves. They're basically just Rube Goldberg machines that are a little,
or a lot, more complicated. They're deterministic. They're not even stupid,
because they're not poor intelligences, they're just not intelligences at all.

And this article's argument isn't even based on general purpose intelligence,
it's based on the Singularity, when: "AI continuously evolves and builds upon
itself" and "AI is sentient"(as the author states). The Singularity is a whole
different level.

"It’s starting to feel like humans have made themselves redundant in their own
economy." Yeah, THAT'S THE WHOLE POINT. We've been trying to innovate
ourselves out of the job since we climbed down from the trees. Knives, fire,
wheels, language, domestication, printing, internal combustion, transistors,
etc are all trying to provide for human needs without human effort. That's
what technology is for. I don't understand the fear and confusion at the idea
that it might ultimately work.

